# Dog Lovers Needed across Yorkshire



## chequergirl (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi, I run a local dog home boarding business and due to expansion we are looking for new carers who have time and love to give to dogs whilst there owners are on holiday, short break etc you are the person we need. Please contact me on here and I will pm you further details if interested. Thanks


----------



## koolchick (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi if you want people to look after dogs or pets in the pets home I can help in South Yorkshire. Unfortunally I can't have them in my home as the garden isn't secure.


----------

